# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS > EDUCATIONAL THREADS >  Frontloading test (blood level graphs)

## one8nine

first, props to smitty:
http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=355493

and bulk muscle:
http://www.bulkmuscle.com/pct/index.php

now ill start adding graphs.
note:
these will all be based on 14 weeks of test e. 500mgs a week. shots split monday/thursday.
it doesnt matter how long the cycle is, the point is how long to reach peak.
the third graph shows how to reach peak and hold it, starting with your furst injection.

----------


## one8nine

weeks
1-14: test e 500mg wk






weeks
1: 500mg per shot (1000mg total)
2-14: 250mg per shot (500mg week total)





Finally, what seems to be the best way-
the first shot of cycle, shoot 2.5x the amount of every other shot
in this case 2.5x 250= 625mg
so this is

weeks
1: first shot 625mg, second shot 250mg (875mg total)
2-14: 250mg 2x a week (500mg total)

----------


## lcstriker07

Good post bro, I'll have to remember this if I decide not to run a short ester!

----------

